# 3 more days till gun season



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant wait, just got permission to hunt a small farm outside of hallsville, close to laurelville..The Farmer told me he saw 3 dandy bucks on the land 2 days ago..I will settle for a doe for the freezer if that is all I see..Be safe everyone who ventures out.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Jack, i on the other hand will be staying out of the wooded areas until gun season is over...cant pay me enough money to venture out during this coming week.
Sad thing is im still catching fish very well and have to stop because of the crazys getting ready to come out of the woodwork.......had to many close calls in the past!

Stay safe,
Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea it is amazing to walk into Walmart or any sporting good store this wekend and see the amout of people who are there buying stuff for gun season...You can tell alot of them dont know much...It is a dangerous week to hunt..I just bought a new crossbow, next year I hope I have a deer or two before gunseason.

I prefer bowhunting alot more, but did not have a Bow till this week.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya.....i always was amazed to see these "hunters" in the store buying boxes after boxes of deer slugs.....i would only LOL at them. When i used to gun hunt for deer i bought a box of shells per season, but these guys will go through MANY shells in one weeks time.

I bowhunted deer for 5 years and its the ONLY way to fly, very long season, scout/hunt many spots looking for the right buck....SAFER with no trigger happy city guys who have'nt shot thier gun since last deer season..geez us!!
now i just fish all year, got burnt out on hunting.

Good luck, be safe and watch out for the other hunters!!

Scott


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

jack,i live just outside of kingston and i know the area you'll be hunting.there are alot of good sized bucks over that way.i'm headed down to vinton county until thursday then i'm going to hunt behind my house on friday and saturday.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey jeffmo! I live in Chillicothe, my son lives in Kingston, did not know we were practically neighbors.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm heading to deer camp tonite. I have a bunch of walleye, perch, and bluegill thawed out for tomorrows feast.

I wish everyone going out this week good luck and to have a safe hunt.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Circleville boy here!!!

I'll be hunting over to Perry County and Coshoction this coming week.

Also just a question but is it impossible to but anything but a 15pack of slugs at the Wal Mart??? Just wanted a 5 pack and ended up having to get a 15 because I couldn't get near the counter to see if there were any back there.


Wish me luck with the city crazies as I will be realativly close to Wayne


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Go in Walmart tomorrow and try to get near the counter, hunters will be everywhere!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

The weather this morning is bad,here in Coshocton cty.rain and wind and ddefinitly wind chill!Glad its not opening day!! hope tommorrow is better but this being Ohio ,who knows???I was gonna scout a little but after 15 min. I decided I wanted another coffee!!the birds were not even moving around!!Be safe and good luck this week!!!think before you act, lets not give the anti's anything to use for the papers!! be  !


----------

